# What song would you life be right now?



## hereinthemidwest

If you had to describe your life RIGHT NOW with a song what would it be? Mine would be: "Still Unbroken" by Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Dedicated2Her

Radioactive by Imagine Dragons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoosier

"Half of my Mistakes" by the Blue Dogs. (Excellent song, check it out!)


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Awake my soul by Mumford & Sons
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## indiecat

Dazed and Confused, Led Zepplin I believe


----------



## Thor

"FaceBook Friends" by Brad Paisley.


----------



## angelpixie

I Will Survive - YouTube

Well, the title anyway. 

Another good one:
Howard Jones - Things Can Only Get Better - YouTube

And do you feel scared - I do
But I won't stop and falter
And if we threw it all away
Things can only get better


----------



## Unique Username

Queen - somebody to love - YouTube


----------



## Forever Changed

Blurred Lines


----------



## badcompany

Linkin Park: New Divide

I remembered black skies, the lightning all around me
I remembered each flash as time began to blur
Like a startling sign that fate had finally found me
And your voice was all I heard that I get what I deserve

So give me reason to prove me wrong, to wash this memory clean
Let the floods cross the distance in your eyes
Give me reason to fill this hole, connect the space between
Let it be enough to reach the truth that lies across this new divide

There was nothing in sight but memories left abandoned
There was nowhere to hide, the ashes fell like snow
And the ground caved in between where we were standing
And your voice was all I heard that I get what I deserve

So give me reason to prove me wrong, to wash this memory clean
Let the floods cross the distance in your eyes across this new divide

In every loss, in every lie, in every truth that you'd deny
And each regret and each goodbye was a mistake too great to hide
And your voice was all I heard that I get what I deserve

So give me reason to prove me wrong, to wash this memory clean
Let the floods cross the distance in your eyes
Give me reason to fill this hole, connect the space between
Let it be enough to reach the truth that lies across this new divide
Across this new divide, across this new divide


----------



## hope4family

For the good moments. 

Enrique Iglesias - Turn The Night Up (official audio) - YouTube


For the moments I trigger. 

Skylar Grey - Coming home part 2 - Lyrics - YouTube
NAOMI - IN MY DREAMS - YouTube

For when the day is over. 

My Name is Lincoln - Elizabeth and the Island soundtrack - YouTube


----------



## Forever Changed

"So wake me up when it's all over, when I'm wiser and I'm older. All this time I was finding myself, but I didn't know I was lost"


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Well, for the past couple years it was Miss Independent. If you know the lyrics you know that in the end she falls in love. Unfortunately he didn't feel the same way and now lives halfway across the US. So right now it doesn't quite describe me anymore and it feels a little sad to be that independent. But I'll get over it - it comes and goes in phases.


----------



## Pluto2

Love in Vain by Robert Johnson


----------



## vi_bride04

Clarity by Zedd

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZTs78crINU


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Dido - Everything To Lose - YouTube


----------



## hereinthemidwest

EnjoliWoman said:


> Well, for the past couple years it was Miss Independent. If you know the lyrics you know that in the end she falls in love. Unfortunately he didn't feel the same way and now lives halfway across the US. So right now it doesn't quite describe me anymore and it feels a little sad to be that independent. But I'll get over it - it comes and goes in phases.


LOVE LOVE THAT SONG!!! Yes..time heals. Thou before it's over I'm afraid....i will never let anyone in my life.


----------



## hereinthemidwest

Some days..I'm Kelly Clarkson " because of you" 
Other days...Josh Stone "karma" Love that part she's screams I GOT A GUN. lol


----------



## Freak On a Leash

:smthumbup:The Good Life by Three Days Grace- Lyrics - YouTube

I'm seeing this band tomorrow in concert!

Another one would be: "Riptide" by Sick Puppies..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVbk5I4wKSk


----------



## imtamnew

What I want to sing to my wife:
Julie London - SWAY - YouTube

What I sing when alone:
B.J.Thomas - Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head - YouTube


----------



## Brokenman85

"Luv" by Travis


----------



## Jellybeans

We... are never ever ever...getting back together -- 


Taylor Swift


LOL

Funny because for a long time I thought it was a possibility.

No, but seriously, let me think on this...


----------



## FeministInPink

"Stronger" by Kelly Clarkson
"So What" by P!nk
"Strong Enough" by Cher

...I have an entire playlist of theme songs right now.


----------



## hereinthemidwest

Here's a old one from the 80's. 
By: Motel "Take the L out of lover it's over"


----------



## FeministInPink

hereinthemidwest said:


> Here's a old one from the 80's.
> By: Motel "Take the L out of lover it's over"


I don't know that song, but I like it! :smthumbup:


----------



## Pbartender

You know you can't keep letting it get you down, and you can't keep dragging that dead weight around. If there ain't all that much to lug around, better run like hell when you hit the ground. When the morning comes.

You can't stop these kids from dancing. Why would you want to? Especially when you're already getting yours. 'Cause if your mind don't move and your knees don't bend, well don't go blaming the kids again. When the morning comes.

Let it go, this too shall pass.


----------



## Runs like Dog

"Half Man" Black Francis


----------



## RandomDude

Bon Jovi - It's My Life - YouTube

It's my life 
It's now or never 
I ain't gonna live forever 
I just want to live while I'm alive 
(It's my life) 
My heart is like an open highway 
Like Frankie said 
I did it my way 
I just wanna live while I'm alive 
It's my life

EDIT: Hell and this one suits my mood too;

Good Charlotte - I don't wanna be in love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpNbTlehSHU


----------



## philglossop

For the dark moments

Rod Stewart - I don't wanna talk about it (W/lyrics) - YouTube 

Rod Stewart- I don't wanna talk about it.

For the better moments

Matthew Wilder - Break My Stride - YouTube

Matthew Wilder- Break my stride


----------



## LostOneForGood

Here I Go Again - Whitesnake
Whitesnake - Here I Go Again - YouTube 

Also.. Broken - Seether

Seether - Broken ft. Amy Lee - YouTube


----------



## realitybites

For me, it would definitely be

Maggie Rose - Better

I could name about 10 songs however, interestingly followed the stage and mood of the last 3 years. But the above song is definitely where I'm at now. I always been told how country music speaks about life and wow does it ever.


----------



## wtf2012

Doses and mimosas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pbartender

_"I was in high school, and some girl wished me a happy Hump Day. And I didn't know it was slang for Wednesday. I thought that she just liked me... Wasn't the case. She hated me."_

Just down the street from me, Nancy and her family are on top of the world. They never seem to be anything less than free. And, oh, to live the life of a happy heart. And, oh, to be just fine right from the start.

And everything's fine from what we see. But what do I know? What do I know? We don't always feel just what we show. What do I know?  What do I know? That which doesn't kill just makes things grow.

And just down the street from me, Nancy and her family have called it quits. Some things weren't meant to last forever. Twenty-five years have finally come to this, and it's the end of our life together.

But it's only time when you think of it. No one likes to lose their mind, but I have simply lost my mind.

What inspires you should entire you.

Live how you want to be loved.


----------



## gulfwarvet

nazareth love hurts (1976) - YouTube
Nazareth-Love Hurts


----------



## angelpixie

Christina Aguilera - Fighter - YouTube

After all you put me through
You'd think I'd despise you
But in the end I wanna thank you
'Cause you made that much stronger

Well I thought I knew you
Thinking that you were true
Guess I, I couldn't trust called your bluff
Time is up, 'cause I've had enough

You were there by my side
Always down for the ride
But your joy ride just came down in flames
'Cause your greed sold me out in shame, mmm hmm

After all of the stealing and cheating
You probably think that
I hold resentment for you
But uh uh, oh no, you're wrong

'Cause if it wasn't for all
That you tried to do
I wouldn't know just how capable I am to pull through
So I wanna say thank you

'Cause it
Makes me that much stronger
Makes me work a little bit harder
Makes me that much wiser
So thanks for making me a fighter

Made me learn a little bit faster
Made my skin a little bit thicker
Makes me that much smarter
So thanks for making me a fighter

Never saw it coming
All of your backstabbing
Just so, you could cash in on a good thing
Before I'd realized your game

I heard you're going 'round
Playin' the victim now
But don't even begin feelin' I'm the one to blame
'Cause you dug your own grave

After all of the fights and the lies
Guess you're wanting to hurt me
But that won't work anymore
No more, uh uh, it's over

'Cause if it wasn't for all of your torture
I wouldn't know how to be this way now
And never back down
So I wanna say thank you

'Cause it
Makes me that much stronger
Makes me work a little bit harder
Makes me that much wiser
So thanks for making me a fighter

Made me learn a little bit faster
Made my skin a little bit thicker
Makes me that much smarter
So thanks for making me a fighter

How could this man I thought I know
Turn out to be unjust so cruel?
Could only see the good in you
Pretended not to see the truth

You tried to hide your lies
Disguise yourself through
Living in denial
But in the end you'll see
You won't stop me

I am a fighter
(I'm a fighter)
I ain't gonna stop
(I ain't gonna stop)
There is no turning back
I've had enough

Thought I would forget
But I remember
Yes I remember
I'll remember
Makes me that much stronger
Makes me work a little bit harder
Makes me that much wiser
So thanks for making me a fighter

http://www.metrolyrics.com/fighter-lyrics-christina-aguilera.html#ixzz2gX63PfDA ​


----------



## ne9907

"Madness" by Muse


I, I can't get these memories out of my mind,
And some kind of madness has started to evolve.
And I, I tried so hard to let you go,
But some kind of madness is swallowing me whole, yeah

I have finally seen the light,
And I have finally realized
What you mean.

Ooh oh oh

And now I need to know is this real love,
Or is it just madness keeping us afloat?
And when I look back at all the crazy fights we had,
Like some kind of madness was taking control, yeah

And now I have finally seen the light,
And I have finally realized
What you need.

But now I have finally seen the end (finally seen the end)
And I'm not expecting you to care (expecting you to care)
But I have finally seen the light (finally seen the light)
I have finally realized (realized)
I need to love
I need to love

Come to me
Just in a dream.
Come on and rescue me.
Yes I know, I can be wrong,
Maybe I'm too headstrong.
Our love is
Madness 



Except that I realize it is madness .... and I do not want him.... I will get over him.


----------



## RandomDude

Got a date tomorrow night, but plan it to be the first and last, so it looks like I'll have to switch songs.

My new theme song (at least for tomorrow lol):
will.i.am - Heartbreaker ft. Cheryl Cole - YouTube

I broke her heart in 30 seconds flat... 30 seconds flat... 
I'm so-so-so-so sorry, I didn't mean to break your heart...

Hell I'm such an a$$! >.<


----------



## Jntrs

Lovers eyes by Mumford & Sons

"this mirror holds my eyes too bright, i can't see the others in my life"

"please dont ask for the price i've paid"

Mumford & sons - Lovers eyes - YouTube


i can actually listen to their whole 2 albums without skipping


----------



## Pinkturtle

"Believe" by Cher


----------



## Pinkturtle

Do you believe in life after love? YES I do!


----------



## Pbartender

Yes, no, maybe... I don't know. Can you repeat the question?

You're not the boss of me now, and you're not so big.

Life is unfair, so I just stare at the stain on the wall where the TV'd been. But ever since we've moved in it's been empty. Why I, why I'm in this room? There is no point explaining.

You're not the boss of me now, and you're not so big.

Life is a test, but I confess I like this mess I've made so far. Grade on a curve, and you'll observe I'm right below the horizon.

Yes, no, maybe... I don't know. Can you repeat the question?

You're not the boss of me now, and you're not so big.

Life is unfair.


----------



## golfergirl

Roar, Katy Perry. Feeling kind of feisty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ne9907

The one that got away by The Civil Wars.
( I am feeling down  .....)

I never meant to get us in this deep
I never meant for this to mean a thing
Oh, I wish you were the one
Wish you were the one that got away

I got caught up by the chase
And you got high on every little bit
I wish you were the one
Wish you were the one that got away

Oh, if I could go back in time
When you only held me in my mind
Just a longing, gone without a trace
Oh, I wish I never ever seen your face
I wish you were the one
Wish you were the one that got away

I miss the way you wanted me
When I was staying just out of your reach
Begging for the slightest touch
Ooh, you couldn't get enough, mmm

Oh, if I could go back in time
When you only held me in my mind
Just a longing, gone without a trace
Oh, I wish I never ever seen your face
I wish you were the one
Wish you were the one that got away

Got away from me
Got away from me
For anybody has to breathe

Oh, if I could go back in time
When you only held me in my mind
Just a longing, gone without a trace
Oh, I wish I never ever seen your face
I wish you were the one
I wish you were the one
Oh, I wish you were the one
I wish you were the one that got away


----------



## Pbartender

On behalf of the Falsetto Fan Club Charter Members -- Angelpixie, 2Gals and Jellybeans -- I was singing along with this song on the way home from work tonight...


Oh no! Oh, lately it's so quiet in this place. You're not 'round every corner. Oh no! Oh, lately it's so quiet in this place, so darlin' if you're not here haunting me, I'm wondering whose house are you haunting tonight?

Oh, whose sheets you twist? Oh, whose face you kiss? Whose house are you haunting tonight?

Oh no! I don't think much about you anymore. You're not on every whisper, oh. Oh no! I don't think much about you, but if you're not lurking behind every curtain, I'm wondering whose house, are you haunting tonight?

Oh, whose name you hiss? Oh, whose clenching fists? Whose house are you haunting tonight?

Now whose house are you haunting tonight?

Oh, who can't resist? Oh, whose cryin'? Whose house, are you haunting tonight?

Oh, whose name you hiss? Oh, whose sheets you twist? Whose house are you haunting tonight?


----------



## Runs like Dog

"Still" by Heatmiser


----------



## twin

Adele - I can't make you love me.


----------



## rebuilding72

"Roar" by Katy Perry


----------



## philglossop

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0qDFuViH6M

Stephen Gateley- New Beginning. 

Well certainly this week!


----------



## Runs like Dog

Clutch - Big Fat Pig


----------



## skype

Jim Croce - The Hard Way Every Time (With Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## LostOneForGood

Queensryche - I Don't Believe In Love

Couldn't Explain it better, one of my favorite bands.. They know how it is!!

Queensryche - I Don't Believe In Love - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude

In recent times, found this song suits me quite well

Taio Cruz - Break Your Heart ft. Ludacris - YouTube


----------



## philglossop

Rather a big song in the UK at the moment.

David Guetta - Titanium

You shouted out
But I can't hear a word you say
I'm talking loud not saying much
I'm criticized but all your bullets ricochet
You shoot me down, but I get up

[Chorus:]
I'm bulletproof, nothing to lose
Fire away, fire away
Ricochet, you take your aim
Fire away, fire away
You shoot me down but I won't fall
I am titanium
You shoot me down but I won't fall
I am titanium

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRfuAukYTKg


----------



## RandomDude

^ That's a very good song!


----------



## FeministInPink

rebuilding72 said:


> "Roar" by Katy Perry


YES!!! That's my theme song du jour.


----------



## Hardtohandle

Pieces from Red


----------



## Pbartender

No song today, but a poem...


_WHEN I heard the learn’d astronomer; 
When the proofs, the figures, were ranged in columns before me; 
When I was shown the charts and the diagrams, to add, divide, and measure them; 
When I, sitting, heard the astronomer, where he lectured with much applause in the lecture-room, 
How soon, unaccountable, I became tired and sick;
Till rising and gliding out, I wander’d off by myself, 
In the mystical moist night-air, and from time to time, 
Look’d up in perfect silence at the stars._


----------



## hope4family

Call of duty ghosts - Trailer song - YouTube
Music with no trailer. 


Official Call of Duty: Ghosts Reveal Trailer - YouTube
Music with trailer and words. 

I like both honestly.


----------



## smallsteps

Done by The Band Perry


----------



## FeministInPink

_*B!tch*_ by Meredith Brooks. This one's been floating around in my head for a while now.

Partly because my STBXH told me back in August that I became a "raging b!tch" over the last year before we separated (which is code for I stopped putting up with his sh!t); and because my STBXH tried to shut down the different facets of my personality. He didn't want a real person with the real emotions of joy and sorrow; he wanted to cut me down so I would fit into his little two-dimensional box.

Well, I'm embracing all of me! The parts that I'm proud of and those that I'm not, etc, etc. I'm multi-dimensional, and people who can't understand or appreciate that need not apply.

_I'm a b!tch, I'm a lover
I'm a child, I'm a mother
I'm a sinner, I'm a saint
I do not feel ashamed
I'm your hell, I'm your dream
I'm nothing in between
You know you wouldn't want it any other way_

Meredith Brooks - ***** - YouTube


----------



## FeministInPink

And actually... the first verse seems to reflect how he refused to really see me or to listen to me. Interesting.

EDIT: And I've never seen this video... quintessential 90's? Wow... great song, awful video.


----------



## Runs like Dog

What did they play while the Titanic sank?


----------



## RandomDude

Since ditching my date for a slim chance at reconciliation, looks like this is going to be me for the rest of the year:

Matt Rogers - I Love to Choke My Chicken With My Hand - YouTube

My neighbors hump, and I'm listening
My **** is hard, its head is glistening
A beautiful sight, I squeeze it real tight
I love to choke my chicken with my hand

My balls are blue, my **** is smokin'
I grab my rod, and start a-strokin'
It's a sight to behold when I'm shootin' my load
I love to choke my chicken with my hand

People like to say that I'm a loner
It's been said that I am very sick
'Cause all I do is sit and stroke my boner
But I wouldn't if my tongue could reach my ****

With each yank, I perspire
I shoot my load ever higher
I won't even mind if I end up blind
I love to choke my chicken with my hand

My mother ripped up all my dirty pictures
I paid prostitutes for me to date
My sister said she'd lick mine if I licked hers
Hey! Get off my back, and let me masturbate!
I use both hands, if I want to!
My balls and I will never be blue.
If I had my way, I'd keep cummin' all day,
I love to choke my chicken with my hand!

With my **** in my fists, I'm always flicking my wrists
I love to choke my chicken with my hand
It's a beautiful sight, every Christmas is white
I love to choke my chicken with my hand.

:rofl:


----------



## FeministInPink

Runs like Dog said:


> What did they play while the Titanic sank?


No one knows for sure:
snopes.com: Last Song on the Titanic


----------



## 3Xnocharm

I have been trying to come up with a song for me in this thread, and I am in so many places mentally right now, that I just cant narrow it down!


----------



## whitehawk

l'll write my own lyrics for this one.

l'm screwed .

long isn't it .:lol:


----------



## FeministInPink

3Xnocharm said:


> I have been trying to come up with a song for me in this thread, and I am in so many places mentally right now, that I just cant narrow it down!


Then come up with a playlist!


----------



## Pbartender

In my prison cell I think these words. I was careless, I can see that now. I must be silent, must contain my secret smile. I want to tell you, you my mirror, you my iron bars.

When I made a shadow on my window shade, they called the police and testified, but they're like the people chained up in the cave in the allegory of the people in the cave by the Greek guy.

No one understands. No one knows my plan.

Why the dancing, shouting? Why the shrieks of pain, the lovely music? Why the smell of burning autumn leaves?

In my prison cell I bide my time always thinking, always busy cooking up an angle. Working on the tiny blueprint of the angle. Sketching out the burning autumn leaves.

No one understands. No one knows my plan.

I must be silent, must contain my secret smile. I want to tell you, you my mirror, you my iron bars.

No one understands. No one knows my plan.


----------



## angelpixie

The titles more than the songs:

Land of Confusion

What's goin' on?

Why?

Dust in the Wind


----------



## angelpixie

The The-Soul Mining - YouTube

You're floating down a tunnel
In a little wooden box
You're cold and your lonely and enveloped in fog
You've been prised open and left here to die
You should have trusted your instincts
'cause they don't tell lies

Something always goes wrong when things are going right
You swallowed your pride
To quell the pain inside
Someone captured your heart
Like a thief in the night
And squeezed all the juice out until it ran dry

You've been read like an open book
Page by page
You'll never tell anyone your inner thoughts again
You were taken in
By a heart of fools gold
Now you're drifting in circles
In the depths of your soul

Something always goes wrong when things are going right
You swallowed your pride
To quell the pain inside
Someone captured your heart
Like a thief in the night
And squeezed all the juice out until it ran dry


----------



## Pbartender

angelpixie said:


> You've been read like an open book
> Page by page


This line made me think of a Cake song that had been going through my head lately...

Open Book - Cake - YouTube

She's writing, she's writing, she's writing a novel.
She's writing, she's weaving, conceiving a plot.
It quickens, it thickens. You can't put it down now.
It takes you, it shakes you, it makes you lose your thought.

But you're caught in your own glory.
You are believing your own stories.
Writing your own headlines.
Ignoring your own deadlines, but now you've gotta write them all again.

You think she's an open book, but you don't know which page to turn to, do you?
You think she's an open book, but you don't know which page to turn to, do you?
Do you?
Do you?

You want her, confront her. Just open your window.
Unbolt it, unlock it, unfasten your latch.
You want it, confront it. Just open your window.
All you really have to do is ask.

But you're caught in your own glory.
You are believing your own stories.
Timing your contractions.
Inventing small contraptions that roll across your polished hardwood floors.

You think she's an open book, but you don't know which page to turn to, do you?
You think she's an open book, but you don't know which page to turn to, do you?
Do you?
Do you?


You think she's an open book, but you don't know which page to turn to, do you?

Do you?


----------



## ne9907

/sigh

Total Eclipse of the heart

Let the waterworks continue


----------



## thunderstruck

The Rolling Stones - It's All Over Now - Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## forlorn99

Now that she's back in the atmosphere
With drops of Jupiter in her hair, hey, hey
She acts like summer and walks like rain
Reminds me that there's time to change, hey, hey
Since the return from her stay on the moon
She listens like spring and she talks like June, hey, hey

Tell me did you sail across the sun
Did you make it to the Milky Way to see the lights all faded
And that heaven is overrated

Tell me, did you fall from a shooting star
One without a permanent scar
And did you miss me while you were looking for yourself out there

Now that she's back from that soul vacation
Tracing her way through the constellation, hey, hey
She checks out Mozart while she does tae-bo
Reminds me that there's room to grow, hey, hey

Now that she's back in the atmosphere
I'm afraid that she might think of me as plain ol' Jane
Told a story about a man who is too afraid to fly so he never did land

Tell me did the wind sweep you off your feet
Did you finally get the chance to dance along the light of day
And head back to the milky way
And tell me, did Venus blow your mind
Was it everything you wanted to find
And did you miss me while you were looking for yourself out there

Can you imagine no love, pride, deep-fried chicken
Your best friend always sticking up for you even when I know you're wrong
Can you imagine no first dance, freeze dried romance five-hour phone
Conversation
The best soy latte that you ever had, and me

Tell me did the wind sweep you off your feet
Did you finally get the chance to dance along the light of day
And head back toward the Milky Way

And are you lonely looking for yourself out there?

Tell me did you sail across the sun
Did you make it to the milky way to see the lights all faded
And that heaven is overrated

Tell me, did you fall from a shooting star
One without a permanent scar
And did you miss me while you were looking for yourself out there 


 That would be me right now!


----------



## ne9907

forlorn99 said:


> Now that she's back in the atmosphere
> With drops of Jupiter in her hair, hey, hey
> She acts like summer and walks like rain
> Reminds me that there's time to change, hey, hey
> Since the return from her stay on the moon
> She listens like spring and she talks like June, hey, hey
> 
> Tell me did you sail across the sun
> Did you make it to the Milky Way to see the lights all faded
> And that heaven is overrated
> 
> Tell me, did you fall from a shooting star
> One without a permanent scar
> And did you miss me while you were looking for yourself out there
> 
> Now that she's back from that soul vacation
> Tracing her way through the constellation, hey, hey
> She checks out Mozart while she does tae-bo
> Reminds me that there's room to grow, hey, hey
> 
> Now that she's back in the atmosphere
> I'm afraid that she might think of me as plain ol' Jane
> Told a story about a man who is too afraid to fly so he never did land
> 
> Tell me did the wind sweep you off your feet
> Did you finally get the chance to dance along the light of day
> And head back to the milky way
> And tell me, did Venus blow your mind
> Was it everything you wanted to find
> And did you miss me while you were looking for yourself out there
> 
> Can you imagine no love, pride, deep-fried chicken
> Your best friend always sticking up for you even when I know you're wrong
> Can you imagine no first dance, freeze dried romance five-hour phone
> Conversation
> The best soy latte that you ever had, and me
> 
> Tell me did the wind sweep you off your feet
> Did you finally get the chance to dance along the light of day
> And head back toward the Milky Way
> 
> And are you lonely looking for yourself out there?
> 
> Tell me did you sail across the sun
> Did you make it to the milky way to see the lights all faded
> And that heaven is overrated
> 
> Tell me, did you fall from a shooting star
> One without a permanent scar
> And did you miss me while you were looking for yourself out there
> 
> 
> That would be me right now!


I love this song so much.
Great memories that make me so sad but I still love it, love it, love it!


----------



## philglossop

"I Am Who I Am" Lee Ryan

You know I don't mind if you think I should grow my hair
You know I don't mind if you pick on the clothes that I wear
But know I can keep my head when all around me are losing theirs, because

[CHORUS:]
I am who I am
And you can't change me
I've done what I can
And I'll stand my ground
You're tying my hands
You rearrange me
It all falls down
It all falls down

Why when you dream do you see me as something I'm not
Why don't you wake up and see all the good things you've got
A heart isn't made out of clay
Not something you shape with your hands, understand

[CHORUS]

Is the reason you ask me to change so that you stay the same
Well I'm sorry if I keep disappointing you again and again, but

[CHORUS]

I am who I am
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_kqoJJVDkE

Explains why I'm 180 with certain people now!


----------



## angelpixie

Maybe it's just a mood, but

UNKLE - CUT ME LOOSE (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## philglossop

Loving the new Gary Barlow song. Let me go

Gary Barlow - Let Me Go - YouTube

So many levels to relate to this song!


----------



## FeministInPink

So What? by P!nk

P!nk - So What - YouTube


----------



## 3Xnocharm

FeministInPink said:


> So What? by P!nk
> 
> P!nk - So What - YouTube


Oooh, good one!


----------



## FeministInPink

3Xnocharm said:


> FeministInPink said:
> 
> 
> 
> So What? by P!nk
> 
> P!nk - So What - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, good one!
Click to expand...

Best. Breakup. Song. EVER.

And it's totally on point, because I AM a rock star and my STBXH is... well, I saw a recent pic of him today, and he just looked old and sad.

Cry me a river, POS, cry me a river.


----------



## hope4family

Eminem - Survival (Explicit) - YouTube


----------



## ne9907

Gnarls Barkley - Crazy - YouTube

Crazy by gnarls Barkley
I remember when, I remember, I remember when I lost my mind
There was something so pleasant about that place.
Even your emotions had an echo
In so much space

And when you're out there
Without care,
Yeah, I was out of touch
But it wasn't because I didn't know enough
I just knew too much

Does that make me crazy?
Does that make me crazy?
Does that make me crazy?
Possibly [radio version]
probably [album version]

And I hope that you are having the time of your life
But think twice, that's my only advice

Come on now, who do you, who do you, who do you, who do you think you are,
Ha ha ha bless your soul
You really think you're in control

Well, I think you're crazy
I think you're crazy
I think you're crazy
Just like me

My heroes had the heart to lose their lives out on a limb
And all I remember is thinking, I want to be like them
Ever since I was little, ever since I was little it looked like fun
And it's no coincidence I've come
And I can die when I'm done

Maybe I'm crazy
Maybe you're crazy
Maybe we're crazy
Probably

Uh, uh


----------



## Nsweet

2wo - I Am A Pig - YouTube

I'm 99.9% over my ex wife. All I can think about is..... SEX!!!!!


----------



## angelpixie

The Bathers (with Elizabeth Fraser) - The Night Is Young - YouTube


----------



## philglossop

"No Regrets" Robbie Williams

Tell me a story
Where we all change
And we'd live our lives together
And not enstranged

I didn't lose my mind it was
Mine to give away
Couldn't stay to watch me cry
You didn't have the time
So I softly slip away...

No regrets they don't work
No regrets they only hurt
Sing me a love song
Drop me a line
Suppose it's just a point of view
But they tell me I'm doing fine

I know from the outside
We looked good for eachother
Felt things were going wrong
When you didn't like my mother

I don't want to hate but that's
All you've left me with
A bitter aftertaste and a fantasy of
How we all could live

No regrets they don't work
No regrets they only hurt
(We've been told you stay up late)
I know they're still talking
(You're far too short to carry weight)
The demons in your head
(Return the videos they're late)
If I could just stop hating you
(Goodbye)
I'd feel sorry for us instead

Remember the photographs (insane)
The ones where we all laugh (so lame)
We were having the time of our lives
Well thank you it was a real blast

No regrets they don't work
No regrets they only hurt
Write me a love song
Drop me a line
Suppose it's just a point of view
But they tell me I'm doing fine

Everything I wanted to be every
Time I walked away
Everytime you told me to leave
I just wanted to stay
Every time you looked at me and 
Everytime you smiled
I felt so vacant you treat me like a child
I loved the way we used to laugh
I loved the way we used to smile
Often I sit down and think of you
For a while
Then it passes by me and I think of
Someone else instead
I guess the love we once had is
Officially DEAD
Robbie Williams - No Regrets - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude

Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch - YouTube


----------



## Pbartender

Entry Of The Gladiators - Julius Fucik - YouTube


----------



## FeministInPink

Kelly Clarkson - Since U Been Gone with Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Pbartender

Raymond Scott Quintette - Powerhouse - Hit Parade - YouTube

Raymond Scott POWERHOUSE in LOONEY TUNES - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude

I'm TURNING INSANE! Or maybe I'm just turning Japanese!

The Vapors - Turning Japanese - YouTube


----------



## dscl

OTHERWISE - I Don't Apologize (1,000 Pictures) (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Pbartender

Modest Mouse - Float On - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude

Feeling better... surprisingly

Jay Z Ft Mr Hudson - Forever Young Official Music Video - YouTube


----------



## ne9907

I love it

Icona Pop - I Love It (feat. Charli XCX) [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


----------



## angelpixie

Arcade Fire -- Ready to Start


----------



## philglossop

AL STEWART "Time Passages" - YouTube

Al Stewart Time Passages


----------



## angelpixie

This one's been going through my mind since last night:

Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield with Lyrics [HD] - YouTube

 I think it's gonna be a great day!!


----------



## Pbartender

Just got back from spending the holiday in my hometown...

Blues Traveler - Back In The Day - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude

Right now... with STBXW's attitude, it's...

Cee Lo Green - **** you Official Song Uncensored 2010 - YouTube









Fking hate my wife sometimes, like... now... pffft


----------



## Another Planet

Fast car -Tracy Chapman - YouTube

Baby Can I hold you ... Tracy Chapman. - YouTube

An ex's fav..... just thinking about her... ugh


----------



## FeministInPink

angelpixie said:


> This one's been going through my mind since last night:
> 
> Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield with Lyrics [HD] - YouTube
> 
> I think it's gonna be a great day!!


This is a great song for when you need a pick-me-up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

Another Planet said:


> Fast car -Tracy Chapman - YouTube
> 
> Baby Can I hold you ... Tracy Chapman. - YouTube
> 
> An ex's fav..... just thinking about her... ugh


Then just do what I do and go

"FK YOU!! FK FK YOU!!!" :smthumbup:


----------



## Another Planet

RandomDude said:


> Then just do what I do and go
> 
> "FK YOU!! FK FK YOU!!!" :smthumbup:


Wish I could man...

Oh and I have many times....................and she is STILL my want inside


----------



## Another Planet

RandomDude said:


> Right now... with STBXW's attitude, it's...
> 
> Cee Lo Green - **** you Official Song Uncensored 2010 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fking hate my wife sometimes, like... now... pffft


LOL I can't say I've honestly heard that unedited version LOL
Yeah that's for my ex wife for sure


----------



## RandomDude

Another Planet said:


> LOL I can't say I've honestly heard that unedited version LOL
> Yeah that's for my ex wife for sure


Lol  
Thats the way :smthumbup:


----------



## Another Planet

Yeah my ex wife deserves that ****, this ex girlfriend probably does too.....


----------



## angelpixie

After my dinner tonight...

DR. JOHN lyrics - Right Place, Wrong Time


----------



## philglossop

Not a song- but a piece of music.

Called The Journey.

ITV Schools on Channel 4 (Full roto sequence) - YouTube


----------



## just got it 55

The Truth Will Always Be The Pat Metheny Group

Bridge Over Troubled Water Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## smallsteps

angelpixie said:


> This one's been going through my mind since last night:
> 
> Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield with Lyrics [HD] - YouTube
> 
> I think it's gonna be a great day!!


I had this song as my ringtone 4 or 5 years ago. I loved it, I still do.
Hmmm...maybe it was an omen.


----------



## FeministInPink

smallsteps said:


> I had this song as my ringtone 4 or 5 years ago. I loved it, I still do.
> Hmmm...maybe it was an omen.


Awesome. About a month ago, someone posted "Roar" by Katy Perry. I'm giving that a bump and listing it as my song for the day.

Katy Perry - Roar (Official) - YouTube

I just downloaded the album yesterday, maybe I should make this my ringtone!


----------



## Pbartender

*We Are Sex Bob-Omb!
ONE! TWO! THREE! FOUR!*​


----------



## angelpixie

I was afraid to click that link -- that it might be some awful perversion of well-loved Nintendo characters -- and I am at work, too. But, hey, that hasn't stopped me before! 

:rofl:


----------



## smallsteps

FeministInPink said:


> Awesome. About a month ago, someone posted "Roar" by Katy Perry. I'm giving that a bump and listing it as my song for the day.
> 
> Katy Perry - Roar (Official) - YouTube
> 
> I just downloaded the album yesterday, maybe I should make this my ringtone!


She's got some good ones. I have "Part of Me" on my I touch.


----------



## ne9907

Because I am forgetting the bad... and have been very emotional lately:

**I told you so carrie underwood with lyrics!** - YouTube

Plus, I would never post this on FB


----------



## vi_bride04

Katy Perry - Unconditionally (Official) - YouTube

stupid feelings


----------



## FeministInPink

smallsteps said:


> She's got some good ones. I have "Part of Me" on my I touch.


I'm definitely a fan, with all three albums on my iPod. I've listened to Prism (the new album) several time now, and it's got some great tracks. (I'm a little peeved, because I managed to download the standard version instead of the deluxe version, and I'm missing the 3 bonus tracks. Grrr.)

I found "Love Me" (Katy Perry - Love Me (Prism) (Lyrics) - YouTube) to be oddly troubling -- it captures that very in-between phase when the relationship is over, and you're trying to rebuild and love yourself again, but you really just want that other person to love you again. It's a strange combination of strength, growth, and incredible vulnerability.

But my favorite is "This Moment" (Katy Perry - This Moment (Prism) - YouTube). It's about seizing the moment, and living each day to the fullest. I really like it. I think this is my theme song of the day.


----------



## angelpixie

Last December, I wasn't quite at this place yet, but close. This song just fit me soooooo well. 

So, I dedicate this to everyone (not just women, though the song is about a female) who is also on their way "there."

The The -- December Sunlight


----------



## RandomDude

Akon - Lonely - YouTube

Serves me right for breaking hearts -.-


----------



## Jellybeans

RandomDude said:


> Akon - Lonely - YouTube
> 
> Serves me right for breaking hearts -.-


I love that song!


----------



## RandomDude

How about this? 

Akon - Right Now (Na Na Na) - YouTube

I wanna make up right now na na....
*dances*


----------



## philglossop

For anyone in the US, we have a singer called Sophie Ellis Bextor (currently doing rather well in Strictly Come Dancing here - Dancing with the Stars for you guys). She's a bit like Katy Perry I guess.

Love this song. It's an old one now but a goodie!

"Get Over You"

Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah

You think you've got your way
But baby there's a catch
Don't need your foul play
Now you have met your match
You think you're in control
But that won't last that long
You thought you wore the crown
Honey, you were wrong

You had me taken in
But now I've found you out
And I won't go through that again
You've always had to win
You'll have to go without
You don't know where to stop

Go, go, go, go, go
I'll get over you
You drive me crazy, up the wall
Think you're Mr Know-it-all
Go, go, go, go, go
I'll get over you
You drive me crazy, up the wall
Goodbye Mr Know-it-all

Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah

I let you have your say
You never compromised
Complaining everyday
About everything in sight
I've let you stay a while
Now I am getting bored
No substance in your style
And you're not the man
You thought that you were

You had me taken in
But now I've found you out
And I won't go through that again
You've always had to win
You'll have to go without
You don't know where to stop

Oh get over you

Go, go, go, go, go
I'll get over you
You drive me crazy, up the wall
Think you're Mr Know-it-all
Go, go, go, go, go
I'll get over you
You drive me crazy, up the wall
Goodbye Mr Know-it-all

Go, go, go, go, go
I'll get over you
You drive me crazy, up the wall
Think you're Mr Know-it-all
Go, go, go, go, go
I'll get over you
You drive me crazy, up the wall
Goodbye Mr Know-it-all

Oh get over you

Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah

You think you've got your way
But baby there's a catch
Don't need your foul play
Now you have met your match

Go, go, go, go, go
I'll get over you
You drive me crazy, up the wall
Think you're Mr Know-it-all
Go, go, go, go, go
I'll get over you
You drive me crazy, up the wall
Goodbye Mr Know-it-all

Go, go, go, go, go
I'll get over you
You drive me crazy, up the wall
Think you're Mr Know-it-all
Go, go, go, go, go
I'll get over you
You drive me crazy, up the wall
Goodbye Mr Know-it-all

Oh get over you
Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah

Oh get over you
Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah

Oh get over you
Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah

Oh get over you
Eye-eye-eye-ah
Eye-eye-eye-ah

Sophie Ellis-Bextor - Get Over You - YouTube


----------



## Another Planet

I don't like a lot of Skrillex or dubstep but this is on repeat....
Skrillex - Summit (feat. Ellie Goulding) [Video by Pilerats] - YouTube


----------



## cheburg123

Hanging Tree by Bob Mould was my divorce song. On to happier stuff now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Disenchanted

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L6XJOjCaAE&list=RD25-4pjrmH967c


----------



## Horizon

Rock & Roll / Black Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Horizon

Solo in Soho - Phil Lynott

Stop this lying
Stop this cheating
Stop treating me like I am some
Kind of fool over whose eyes you can pull the wool
You're not so cool
Remember it's to me you are speaking

Stop cutting
Stop hurting
Stop this dirt
About you lifting up your skirt
To any man dressed in pants with shirt buttons undone and flirting

When you are so low down in soho
There is no hope no how
No place to go
You will go along
Some people say I'm a crazy kind of fool
But be that as it may
You always treat me cruel
Solo in soho

Stop talking
Stop eating
We can't go on meeting
And greeting
Meeting and cheating and meeting
And sleeping you know that's deceiting
And that's only repeating

When you are so low
Down in soho
There is no hope no how
There is no place to go
But you will go along
Some people say I'm a crazy kind of fool
But be that as it may you always treat me cruel
Solo in soho


----------



## RandomDude

Starship Troopers - Klendathu Drop (Guitar cover with tabs) - YouTube

Come on you apes, you wanna live forever?!


----------



## heartbroken0426

Human by Christina Perri 

or 

A Great Big World (Say Something) featuring Christina Aguilera


----------



## angelpixie

Our first multi-inch snowfall today. Beautiful, fluffy, sparkly snow. 

Dean Martin & Frank Sinatra - Marshmallow World - YouTube


----------



## Dollystanford

Lady Gaga - Do What You Want With My Body


----------



## Nsweet

Stephen Lynch Vanilla Ice Cream - YouTube


----------



## Pbartender

OK Go - Invincible - YouTube


----------



## Brokenman85

Look up Devotchka - "You love me". It will give you the chills. Here are the lyrics.

Under the mother eyes of the Mexican sky
She was happy and it shows in the sun
And it was fate laid in stone
Sacred heart, sacred ground
Her two children and we moved as one

And you said you loved me
You said you loved me

Now there's something missing when
You're kissing me
It's subtle yet it's gone
And then I'm suspicious
And then it gets vicious
And then it's a hole right through the heart

And you said you loved me
I thought you loved me

Now there is an ocean of time
Between your life and mine
You look happy
And you're married again
And oh my Lord how you've grown
To find me still alone
I am humble
I'm still trying to forget

When you said you loved me
I thought you loved me


----------



## Brokenman85

Here is another good one. "Delta Spirit - California" 

I want you to move to California for yourself,
I want you to find whatever your heart needs,
I want you to move to California for yourself, but not for me.

I want you to go out there and find somebody else,
I want him to treat you like I know he should,
I want you to find somebody new for yourself, if not for me.

all of the feelings that I know you never felt, 
and all of the simple words you never said, 
I want you to keep them like a secret to yourself, they’re not for me. 

I want you to wander silent past my outstretched arms, 
I want you to hide yourself from all I see, 
and though my heart will fight until its dying breath, you’re not for me.


----------



## LoveAtDaisys

Gonna Get Over You - Sara Bareilles (there's a few lyrics I bolded, cause they hit me especially hard)

--

Goodbye 
*Should be sayin' that to you by now, shouldn't I?*
Layin' down the law the I live by
Maybe next time 

I've got a thick tongue, 
Brimming with the words that go unsung 
Simmer then the burn for someone, 
The wrong one 

*I tell myself to let the story end, *
My heart will rest in someone else's hand
My 'why not me?' philosophy began, 
And I say 
[Chorus]
Ooh, how'm I gonna get over you?
I'll be alright, just not tonight 
Someday, heyyyy I wish you'd want me to stay 
I'll be alright, just not tonight, 
Someday 

Maybe is a vicious little word that can slay me 
Keep me when I'm hurting you make me, 
Hang from your hands 

*No more, 
I won't beg to buy a shot at your back door*
If I'm aching it at the thought of you, what for?
That's not me anymore 

*I'm not the girl that I intend to be, 
Oh darling, just you wait and see*
But this time not for you but just for me, 
And I say
[Chorus]
Ooh, how'm I gonna get over you?
I'll be alright, just not tonight 
Someday, heyyyy I wish you'd want me to stay 
I'll be alright, just not tonight, 

Someday, say it's coming soon
Someday, without you
All I can do
Is to get over pass the ghost of you
Wave goodbye to me
Won't say I'm sorry
*I'll be alright
Once I find the other side of someday*

Ooh, how'm I gonna get over you?
I'll be alright, just not tonight 
Someday, heyyy I wish you'd want me to stay 
I'll be alright, just not tonight, 
But someday...


----------



## angelpixie

Sahara Smith -- The Real Thing - YouTube


----------



## ne9907

I had forgotten how good this song is

I Will Survive - YouTube

and so delightfully cliché


----------



## angelpixie

Loreena McKennitt- Marco Polo - YouTube


----------



## Pbartender

Misirlou - YouTube


----------



## angelpixie

Feeling old school today. 

Journey - Feeling That Way/Anytime - YouTube


----------



## Pbartender

Tom Waits - Chicago

The seeds are planted here but they won’t grow. We won’t have to say goodbye, if we all go. Maybe things will be better in Chicago.

To leave all we’ve ever known for a place we’ve never seen. Maybe things will be better in Chicago

Well, it’s brave just to stay. Even braver to go. Wherever she goes, I go. Maybe things will be better in Chicago.

What we need, the lord will give us. All we want we carry with us. You know where I can be found where the rainbow hits the ground.

I’m not alone. I’m not afraid. 'Cause this bird has flown from his cage.

There’s so much magic we know on this sapphire we call home. With my coat and my hat, I say goodbye to all that. Maybe things will be better in Chicago.

Maybe things will be better in Chicago.


----------



## angelpixie

Of course, that automatically makes me think of this. The first time my mom, brother and I went back 'home' for the holidays about 15 years ago, we played this as we were driving through on our way to NW Indiana.

Blues Brothers - Sweet Home Chicago - YouTube

ETA: Now I've got a hankering for an orange whip. :smthumbup:


----------



## Pbartender

angelpixie said:


> Now I've got a hankering for an orange whip. :smthumbup:


Four fried chickens... and a Coke.


----------



## angelpixie

and some dry white toast, please


----------



## Sandfly

Interesting selections. Brokenman85 mentions 'devotchka' (little girl) so I think I will weigh in with a good Russian song that summarises *the eternal search for the right woman*, a song for soldiers posted overseas, the faithful 'Katyusha':

Apple and pear trees were a-blooming,
Mist hanging over the river.
Katyusha walked onto the riverbank,
Onto the steep and lofty bank.

She was walking, singing a song
About a grey steppe eagle,
About her true love,
Whose letters she was carrying. 

Oh you song! A maiden’s little song,
Head for the bright sun.
And reach for the soldier on the far-away border
Along with greetings from Katyusha.

Let him remember an ordinary girl,
And hear how she sings,
Let him keep the Motherland safe,
Just as Katyusha safekeeps their love.

Katioucha - Tatiana Bulanova & ChÅ“ur Piatnitski -- English & French subtitle - YouTube

My translation is better than the video BTW


----------



## lostguy

This song pretty much says it all.

Plain White T's - The Giving Tree (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## somethingelse

Jason Gray - Remind me who I am 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSIVjjY8Ou8


----------



## philglossop

Swedish House Mafia - Don't You Worry Child LYRICS - YouTube


"Don't You Worry Child"

There was a time
I used to look into my father's eyes.
In a happy home
I was a king, I had a golden throne.
Those days are gone,
Now the memory's on the wall.
I hear the songs
From the places where I was born.

Upon a hill across a blue lake,
That's where I had my first heartbreak.
I still remember how it all changed.

My father said,
"Don't you worry, don't you worry, child.
See heaven's got a plan for you.
Don't you worry, don't you worry now."
Yeah!

"Don't you worry, don't you worry, child.
See heaven's got a plan for you.
Don't you worry, don't you worry now."
Yeah!

There was a time
I met a girl of a different kind.
We ruled the world,
I thought I'd never lose her out of sight.
We were so young,
I think of her now and then.
I still hear the songs
Reminding me of a friend.

Upon a hill across a blue lake,
That's where I had my first heartbreak.
I still remember how it all changed.

My father said,
"Don't you worry, don't you worry, child.
See heaven's got a plan for you.
Don't you worry, don't you worry now."
Yeah!

Oh, oh, oh!
Oh, oh, oh!

See heaven's got a plan for you
[Live version repetitions:]
See heaven's got a plan for you
See heaven's got a plan for you

"Don't you worry, don't you worry, child.
See heaven's got a plan for you.
Don't you worry, don't you worry now."
Yeah!

Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, oh! [3x]
Yeah!


----------



## Pbartender

Die Gedanken sind frei - YouTube

_Die Gedanken sind frei, wer kann sie erraten,
sie fliegen vorbei wie nächtliche Schatten.
Kein Mensch kann sie wissen, kein Jäger erschießen
mit Pulver und Blei: Die Gedanken sind frei!

Ich denke was ich will und was mich beglücket,
doch alles in der Still', und wie es sich schicket.
Mein Wunsch und Begehren kann niemand verwehren,
es bleibet dabei: Die Gedanken sind frei!

Und sperrt man mich ein im finsteren Kerker,
das alles sind rein vergebliche Werke.
Denn meine Gedanken zerreißen die Schranken
und Mauern entzwei: Die Gedanken sind frei!

Drum will ich auf immer den Sorgen absagen
und will mich auch nimmer mit Grillen mehr plagen.
Man kann ja im Herzen stets lachen und scherzen
und denken dabei: Die Gedanken sind frei!

Ich liebe den Wein, mein Mädchen vor allen,
sie tut mir allein am besten gefallen.
Ich sitz nicht alleine bei einem Glas Weine,
mein Mädchen dabei: Die Gedanken sind frei!_

Thoughts are free, who can guess them?
They fly by like nocturnal shadows.
No man can know them, no hunter can shoot them
with powder and lead: Thoughts are free!

I think what I want, and what delights me,
still always reticent, and as it is suitable.
My wish and desire, no one can deny me
and so it will always be: Thoughts are free!

And if I am thrown into the darkest dungeon,
all these are futile works,
because my thoughts tear all gates
and walls apart: Thoughts are free!

So I will renounce my sorrows forever,
and never again will torture myself with whimsies.
In one's heart, one can always laugh and joke
and think at the same time: Thoughts are free!

I love wine, and my girl even more,
Only her I like best of all.
I'm not alone with my glass of wine,
my girl is with me: Thoughts are free!

:toast:


----------



## RandomDude

Good Girls Go Bad - Cobra Starship - YouTube

I make them good girls go...
I make them good girls go... BAD
I make them good girls go...
I make them good girls go... good girls go BAD!

*dances*


----------



## RandomDude

Bon Jovi - Livin' On A Prayer - YouTube

She says we've got to hold on to what we've got 
'Cause it doesn't make a difference 
If we make it or not 
We've got each other and that's a lot 
For love - we'll give it a shot 

Whoooh!! we're half way there 
Whoooh!! Livin' on a prayer!!
Take my hand and we'll make it - I swear 
Whoooh!! Livin' on a prayer!!!


----------



## Pbartender

The Gambler


----------



## Runs like Dog

Central Nervous Piston - El Ten Eleven


----------



## angelpixie

Blackmill - Miracle - YouTube

"The baklava sweet song" - YouTube

Mary Jane Girls - All Night Long - YouTube


----------



## philglossop

Avicii - Wake Me Up (Lyric Video) - YouTube

 

Didn't know I was lost!!


----------



## philglossop

In a daft mood. Not a song- but if you like The Apprentice- this is brilliant!

Cassetteboy vs The Bloody Apprentice - YouTube

Has some strong language mind!

Equally- BBC News.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-kbMF1GF2A

This has a Hilary Clinton mention.


----------



## Another Planet

Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli - Time to Say Goodbye 1997 Video stereo widescreen - YouTube


----------



## ne9907

Another Planet said:


> Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli - Time to Say Goodbye 1997 Video stereo widescreen - YouTube


I just noticed your avatar! slender man lol


----------



## Another Planet

ne9907 said:


> I just noticed your avatar! slender man lol


Yes slender man


----------



## RandomDude

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIYzWOt8AZM

We are never, ever, ever, ever... getting back together


----------



## Dollystanford

Sing it Pharrell

Happy


----------



## angelpixie

Dollystanford said:


> Sing it Pharrell
> 
> Happy



Happy...Now with Minions!


----------



## angelpixie

Believe it or not, one can do Oula to this, as I just found out:

Mariah Carey - All I Want For Christmas Is You - YouTube


----------



## Pbartender

And it's been a long December, and there's reason to believe maybe this year will be better than the last...


----------



## ffghtr67

Foo Fighters - In Your Honor (Disc 1)


----------



## philglossop

Lets go for the 12 inch version

Cliff Richard - We Don't Talk Anymore (12" Mix) (Slayd5000) - YouTube

The important part of the song

Used to feel we had it made,
Used to feel we could sail away,
Can you imagine how I feel today,
Well it seems a long time ago you were the lonely one,
Now it comes to letting go you are the only one,
Do you know what you've done.

It's so funny how we don't talk anymore,
It's so funny why we don't talk anymore,
But I ain't losing sleep and I ain't counting sheep,
It's so funny how we don't talk anymore.

Well it really doesn't matter to me,
I guess your leaving was meant to be,
It's down to you now you wanna be free,
Well I hope you know which way to go you're on your own again,
And don't come crying to me when you're the lonely one,
Remember what you've done.


----------



## RandomDude

Counting Crows - Accidentally in Love Official - YouTube

Sh-t... 
I'm infatuated too soon


----------



## angelpixie

Not Bollywood, but Lollywood (they've cut and pasted the original song a bit):

NAHEED AKHTER - DILBAR DILBARA MEREY DILBAR DILBARA - UF YEH BIWIAN - YouTube

Here's the full song (audio only):

M. Ashraf feat Nahid Akhtar -[5]- Dilbar Dilbara - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude

Demons - Imagine Dragons - YouTube

When you feel my heat
Look into my eyes
It's where my demons hide
It's where my demons hide

Don't get too close
It's dark inside
It's where my demons hide
It's where my demons hide


----------



## vi_bride04

Great song, RD. I'm loving that one right now.


----------



## Rainbow_Dazed

Strung Out - Matchbook

Chorus:
"Don't look back in anger
Now is all that you can say
Cause anger's all I got
to keep me warm when you're away
And I know that this is nothing new
But tonight it's all I got
Cause I've cut you off."


----------



## vi_bride04

A Great Big World & Christina Aguilera - Say Something - YouTube

And I will swallow my pride.
You're the one that I love
And I'm saying goodbye.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Cassadee Pope - Wasting All These Tears - YouTube

And you left me
Standing on a corner crying,
Feeling like a fool for trying
I don't even remember
Why I'm wasting all these tears on you
I wish I could erase our memory
Cause you didn't give a damn about me
Oh, finally I'm through
Wasting all these tears on you
These tears on you

You ain't worth another sleepless night
And I'll do everything I gotta do to get you off my mind
Cause what you wanted I couldn't get
What you did, boy I'll never forget


----------



## philglossop

PERFECT YEAR (Lyrics) - DINA CARROLL - YouTube


----------



## Pbartender

"Chicago" -- Sufjan Stevens - YouTube


----------



## angelpixie

Heard this last night on Pandora. I forgot how much I love this song.

Mazzy Star - Fade Into You - YouTube


----------



## hereinthemidwest

BEST SONG...OTHERWISE
I Don't Apologize (1000 Pictures) Lyrics find it on youtube...love it

No I don't apologize for taking back the life that I deserve
It's like we took a thousand pictures just to watch them burn
And with every moment wasted, it doesn't feel like anything was learned After the fall

I'd rather be blind than to see your eyes ( MY FAVORITE CHORUS) 
I'd rather be deaf than to hear your lies
I'd rather be broke than to sell my soul
I gave you my all, but you'll never know

No, I'm not gonna hurt anymore
I've already walked through the door
All of this time, could've moved on,
Should've known better than this
And I hope it hits you right between the eyes
I don't apologize

And I don't apologize for all the times you said that I was wrong
You scattered all the pieces, you couldn't just leave good enough alone. We could've had it all

No, I'm not gonna hurt anymore
I've already walked through the door
All of this time, could've moved on,
Should've known better than this
And I hope it hits you right between the eyes
I don't apologize
I don't apologize

I'd rather be blind than to see your eyes
I'd rather be deaf than to hear your lies
I'd rather be broke than to sell my soul
I gave you my all, but you'll never know

No! I'm not gonna hurt anymore
I've already walked through the door
All of this time, could've moved on,
Should've known better than this
And I hope it hits you right between the eyes
I don't apologize
No, I don't apologize
I don't apologize

It's like we took a thousand pictures just to watch them burn


----------



## angelpixie

Depeche Mode- "World in My Eyes" HQ + Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude

U2 Still Haven't Found (with lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude

And this: The Cranberries - Linger - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude

Starship - "Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - HQ - YouTube


----------



## somethingelse

Tegan an Sara - I Was a Fool

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZHGeg_0Rlo


----------



## Horizon

"I'll be Watching You"


----------



## browneyes74

I Really Want It - A Great Big World

A Great Big World - I Really Want It (Lyric Video) - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude

Nelly - Just A Dream - YouTube

It's only just a dream...


----------



## angelpixie

Sesame Street: Cookie Monster Sings C is for Cookie - YouTube

Cookie Monster at the Library


----------



## Brokenman85

Snow Patrol - You Could Be Happy. This songs cut me deep. I cry every time I hear it. It's just too accurate. The video is very sad as well. I miss my wife....

You could be happy
And I won't know
But you weren't happy
The day I watched you go

And all the things
That I wished I had not said
Are played on loops
Till it's madness in my head

Is it too late to remind you
How we were
But not our last days of silence
Screaming, blur

Most of what I remember
Makes me sure
I should have stopped you from walking
Out the door

You could be happy
I hope you are
You made me happier
Than I'd been by far

Somehow everything
I own smells of you
And for the tiniest moment
It's all not true

Do the things
That you always wanted to
Without me there to hold you back
Don't think, just do

More than anything
I want to see you girl
Take a glorious bite
Out of the whole world


----------



## evolver

Chvrches - tether

Describes exactly how I've been lately... Every...freaking...word.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W39fgpWPJYA


----------



## philglossop

Cast - Walkaway - YouTube


----------



## vi_bride04

Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - YouTube

"How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls swimming in a fish bowl, year after year,
Running over the same old ground.
What have we found?
The same old fears.
Wish you were here"


----------



## angelpixie

Suzy Chapstick Vintage commercials II Classics - YouTube


----------



## Pbartender

Yeah, just me!

This one's... This one's Just For Me.


----------



## FeministInPink

When I started hearing this one on the radio in recent months, I thought, that really captures what I was feeling in the last months leading up to our separation, and into the first few months of the separation. I was desperate for him to do something, ANYTHING, to keep me from leaving, to give me a reason to STAY. But somewhere inside me, I knew that he wouldn't, and that we were over, even if neither of us was willing to admit it.

A Great Big World & Christina Aguilera - Say Something - YouTube

"Say Something"

Say something, I'm giving up on you.
I'll be the one, if you want me to.
Anywhere I would've followed you.
Say something, I'm giving up on you.

And I am feeling so small.
It was over my head
I know nothing at all.

And I will stumble and fall.
I'm still learning to love
Just starting to crawl.

Say something, I'm giving up on you.
I'm sorry that I couldn't get to you.
Anywhere I would've followed you.
Say something, I'm giving up on you.

And I will swallow my pride.
You're the one that I love
And I'm saying goodbye.

Say something, I'm giving up on you.
And I'm sorry that I couldn't get to you.
And anywhere I would've followed you. Oh-oh-oh-oh
Say something, I'm giving up on you.

Say something, I'm giving up on you.
Say something...


----------



## FeministInPink

But these days, on the other side, no matter how rough life gets, this is my anthem. Because I know whatever happens, I'm going to carry on, and I will be OK.

Fun.: Carry On [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube

"Carry On"

Well I woke up to the sound of silence
And cries were cutting like knives in a fist fight
And I found you with a bottle of wine
Your head in the curtains
And heart like the Fourth of July

You swore and said,
"We are not,
We are not shining stars."
This I know,
I never said we are

Though I've never been through hell like that
I've closed enough windows to know you can never look back

If you're lost and alone
Or you're sinking like a stone.
Carry on.
May your past be the sound
Of your feet upon the ground.
Carry on.

Carry on, carry on

So I met up with some friends at the edge of the night
At a bar off 75.
And we talked and talked about how our parents will die,
All our neighbours and wives.

But I like to think I can cheat it all
To make up for the times I've been cheated on.
And it's nice to know when I was left for dead
I was found and now I don't roam these streets,
I am not the ghost you are to me.

If you're lost and alone
Or you're sinking like a stone.
Carry on.
May your past be the sound
Of your feet upon the ground.
Carry on.

Whoa!
My head is on fire but my legs are fine.
After all they are mine.
Lay your clothes down on the floor,
Close the door, hold the phone,
Show me how no one’s ever gonna stop us tonight.

'Cause here we are
We are shining stars
We are invincible
We are who we are
On our darkest day
When we’re miles away
Sun will come
We will find our way home

If you're lost and alone
Or you're sinking like a stone.
Carry on.
May your past be the sound
Of your feet upon the ground.
Carry on.

Oooh.
Oooh.
Oooh.
Oooh.

(No one's ever gonna stop us tonight)
(No one's ever, no one's ever gonna stop, no one's ever gonna stop us tonight)
(No one's ever, no one's ever gonna stop, no one's ever gonna stop, no one's ever gonna stop us tonight)


----------



## angelpixie

deadmau5 & Kaskade - I Remember (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## nice777guy

FeministInPink said:


> When I started hearing this one on the radio in recent months, I thought, that really captures what I was feeling in the last months leading up to our separation, and into the first few months of the separation. I was desperate for him to do something, ANYTHING, to keep me from leaving, to give me a reason to STAY. But somewhere inside me, I knew that he wouldn't, and that we were over, even if neither of us was willing to admit it.
> 
> A Great Big World & Christina Aguilera - Say Something - YouTube
> 
> "Say Something"
> 
> Say something, I'm giving up on you.
> I'll be the one, if you want me to.
> Anywhere I would've followed you.
> Say something, I'm giving up on you.
> 
> And I am feeling so small.
> It was over my head
> I know nothing at all.
> 
> And I will stumble and fall.
> I'm still learning to love
> Just starting to crawl.
> 
> Say something, I'm giving up on you.
> I'm sorry that I couldn't get to you.
> Anywhere I would've followed you.
> Say something, I'm giving up on you.
> 
> And I will swallow my pride.
> You're the one that I love
> And I'm saying goodbye.
> 
> Say something, I'm giving up on you.
> And I'm sorry that I couldn't get to you.
> And anywhere I would've followed you. Oh-oh-oh-oh
> Say something, I'm giving up on you.
> 
> Say something, I'm giving up on you.
> Say something...


This song KILLS me!!! Have you seen the video??? One of the "scenes" seems to be about a little girl saying "goodbye" to her dying dog...


----------



## nice777guy

How about "My Give a Damn's Busted" - Jo Dee Messina...


----------



## FeministInPink

nice777guy said:


> This song KILLS me!!! Have you seen the video??? One of the "scenes" seems to be about a little girl saying "goodbye" to her dying dog...


Yes, I've seen the video... I posted a link to it above 

But... yeah, this song tears me up. It captures the absolute anguish I felt in the last years of my marriage, before the XH and I separated. I was doing everything I could to reach him, to get him to react, to get him to respond and take some action to save our relationship. At every turn, when he stonewalled me, when he refused to touch me, when he refused to cooperate or contribute in any meaningful way, I gave up on him a little bit more. But I kept trying, because I wanted us to work, and because I believed in the vows that we had made to one another, and it almost killed me.

That's why I'm glad this song exists. I'm glad it reminds me of the hell he put me through, because without those reminders, it can be a little too easy to get nostalgic and only remember the good times, and forget why I'm better off now.


----------



## somethingelse

I want to post Say Something too. It's the closest one to what I've been going through.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVgixOjGhVU


----------



## angelpixie

Astronaut Wife - Where Will We Go - YouTube

An oldie but goodie from my Minnesota days. Surprised to find this on YT, but glad because the mp3 I have of it is really poor quality.  (unfortunately the intro isn't all there, but that's OK)


----------



## Pbartender

Le Festin, de Camille

*Le Festin*

Les rêves des amoureux sont comme le bon vin
Ils donnent de la joie ou bien du chagrin
Affaibli par la faim je suis malheureux
Volant en chemin tout ce que je peux
Car rien n’est gratuit dans la vie

L'espoir est un plat bien trop vite consommé
À sauter les repas je suis habitué
Un voleur, solitaire, est triste à nourrir*
À nous, je suis amer, je veux réussir
Car rien n’est gratuit dans la vie

Jamais on ne me dira que la course aux étoiles, ça n’est pas pour moi
Laissez-moi vous émerveiller, prendre mon envol
Nous allons enfin nous régaler

La fête va enfin commencer
Et sortez les bouteilles, finis les ennuis
Je dresse la table, demain nouvelle vie
Je suis heureux à l'idée de ce nouveau destin
Une vie à me cacher, et puis libre enfin
Le festin est sur mon chemin
Une vie à me cacher et puis libre enfin
Le festin est sur mon chemin


*The Feast*

The dreams of lovers are like good wine
They give joy or even sorrow
Weakened by hunger, I am unhappy
Stealing on my way everything I can
Because nothing in life is free.

Hope is a dish too soon finished
I am accustomed to skipping meals
A thief alone and hungry is sad enough to die*
As for us, I am bitter, I want to succeed
Because nothing in life is free

Never will they tell me that I cannot shoot for the stars
Let me fill you with wonder, let me take flight
We will finally feast

The party will finally start
And bring out the bottles, the troubles are over
I'm setting the table; tomorrow is a new life
I am happy at the idea of this new destiny
A life spent in hiding, and now I'm finally free
The feast is on my path
A life spent in hiding, and now I'm finally free
The feast is on my path


*_Triste à mourrir_ is a French expression that means, literally, "sad enough to die". In this song, Camille sings _triste à *n*ourrir_. "Nourrir" is the French word for "to feed" and so this line is a terrible pun that doesn't mean much of anything, but sounds clever.


----------



## Pictureless

"My Heart Can't Tell You No"

I don't want you
to come round here no more
I beg you for mercy
You don't know how strong
my weakness is
Or how much it hurts me
Cause when you said it over with him
I want to believe it's true
So I let you in knowing tomorrow
I'm gonna wake up missing you
wake up missing you

When the one you love's
in love with someone else
Don't you know it's torture
I mean it's a living hell
No matter how I try to convince myself
this time I won't lose control
One look in your blue eyes
And suddenly my heart can't tell you no

I don't want you
To call me up no more
Saying you need me
You're crazy if you think
just half your love
could ever please me
Still I want to hold you, touch you
when you look at me that way
There's only one solution I know
You gotta stay away from me
Stay away from me

When the one you love's
in love with someone else
Don't you know it's torture
I mean it's a living hell
No matter how I try to convince myself
this time I won't lose control
One look in your sad eyes
And suddenly my heart can't tell you no
My Heart can't tell you no

I don't want you
to come round here no more
I beg you for mercy
You don't know how strong
my weakness is
Or how much it hurts me
Cause when you say its over with him
I want to believe it's true
So I let you in knowing tomorrow
I'm gonna wake up missing you
Wake up missing you

When the one you love's
in love with someone else
Don't you know it's torture
I mean it's a living hell, a living hell
When the one you love's
in love with someone else
Don't you know it's torture
I mean it's a living hell, a living hell


----------



## hope4family

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wno2v17XhfI

Oh what a day I've had today
Too much work for too little pay
Highways crowded going and comin'
By the end of the week y'all my pockets hummin'

I get up early
I'm a modern day slave
Honest hard work gonna get me an early grave
Thousands of people all downtown bound
Our daily lives ruled by ringing sounds

Nine to five workin' nine to five
And we wont get out of these blues alive
When will it all end I don't know
I got the nine to five blues y'all or Blues 2.0

Tighten up that line and get back to work
Today the boss man is a jerk gone berserk
I'm on a crowded road that has no end
Working for somebody else I'll never win
If you call in sick you'd better have a bad cough
They'll cut your benefits and lay you off
One of these days I'm gonna do somethin' for my self
Gonna put my timecard on the boss man's shelf

Nine to five workin' nine to five
And we wont get out of these blues alive
When will it all end I don't know
I got the nine to five blues y'all or Blues 2.0

I never finish I just quit for the day 
I get what bulls make when I get my pay 
I'm playin'. "Ketchup", I got a payday loan
So SBC won't cut off my phone 
Cost money for my livin' 
Cost money for my killin' 
Cost money to go to the church house 
If the good lord willin' 
Never picked any cotton, ain't split no rails 
I traded in my hammer for a hundred E-mails 

Nine to five workin' nine to five
And we wont get out of these blues alive
When will it all end I don't know
I got the nine to five blues y'all or Blues 2.0

Oh what a day I've had today
Too much work and not enough pay
Highways crowded going and comin'
By the end of the week y'all my pockets hummin'

I get up early
I'm a modern day slave
Honest hard work gonna get me an early grave
Thousands of people all downtown bound
Our daily lives ruled by ringing sounds

Nine to five workin' nine to five
And we wont get out of these blues alive
When will it all end I don't know
I got the nine to five blues y'all or Blues 2.0


----------



## EnjoliWoman

For a while it was "Face Down" by Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - 

Hey girl, you know, you drive me crazy
One look puts the rhythm in my hand
Still I'll never understand why you hang around
I see what's goin' down

Cover up with make up in the mirror
Tell yourself it's never gonna happen again
You cry alone and then he swears he loves you

Do you feel like a man, when you push her around?
Do you feel better now as she falls to the ground?
Well, I'll tell you my friend, one day this world's going to end
As your lies crumble down, a new life she has found

A pebble in the water makes a ripple effect
Every action in this world will bear a consequence
If you wade around forever you will surely drown
I see what's going down

I see the way you go and say you're right again
Say you're right again, heed my lecture

Do you feel like a man, when you push her around?
Do you feel better now as she falls to the ground?
Well, I'll tell you my friend, one day this world's going to end
As your lies crumble down, a new life she has found

Face down in the dirt she said, This doesn't hurt
She said, I finally had enough
Face down in the dirt she said, This doesn't hurt
She said, I finally had enough

One day she will tell you that she has had enough
It's coming round again

Do you feel like a man, when you push her around?
Do you feel better now as she falls to the ground?
Well, I'll tell you my friend, one day this world's going to end
As your lies crumble down, a new life she has found

Do you feel like a man, when you push her around?
Do you feel better now as she falls to the ground?
Well, I'll tell you my friend, one day this world's going to end
As your lies crumble down, a new life she has found

Face down in the dirt she says, This doesn't hurt
She says, I finally had enough

__________________________________________________


Now I'm more of a
"Miss Independent" from Kelly Clarkson, except I haven't found the true love the song mentions. I'm just not as afraid.

Miss Independent
Miss Self-sufficient
Miss Keep-your-distance

Miss Unafraid
Miss Outta-my-way
Miss Don't-let-a-man-interfere, no

Miss On-her-own
Miss Almost-grown
Miss Never-let-a-man-help-her-off-her-throne

So, by keeping her heart protected
Shed never ever feel rejected
Little Miss Apprehensive
I said ooh, she fell in love

What is this feeling taking over?
Thinking no one could open the door
Surprise! Its time to feel whats real

What happened to Miss Independent?
No longer need to be defensive
Goodbye, old you, when love is true

Miss Guarded-heart
Miss Play-it-smart
Miss If-you-wanna-use-that-line-you-better-not-start, no

But she miscalculated
She didnt want to end up jaded
And this miss decided not to miss out on true love

So, by changing her misconceptions
She went in a new direction
And found inside she felt a connection
She fell in love

What is this feeling taking over?
Thinking no one could open the door
Surprise! Its time to feel whats real

What happened to Miss Independent?
No longer need to be defensive
Goodbye, old you, when love is true

When Miss Independent walked away
No time for love that came her way
She looked in the mirror and thought today
What happened to Miss No-longer-afraid?

It took some time for her to see
How beautiful love could truly be
No more talk of, "Why cant that be me?"
Im so glad I finally see

What is this feeling taking over?
Thinking no one could open the door
Surprise! Its time to feel whats real

What happened to Miss Independent?
No longer need to be defensive
Goodbye, old you, when love is true


----------



## angelpixie

Sarah Mclachlan Fumbling Towards Ecstacy - YouTube


----------



## Pbartender

Louis Prima Jump Jive An' Wail - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude

David Guetta - Titanium ft. Sia - YouTube


----------



## ne9907

Justin Timberlake - SexyBack (Director's Cut) ft. Timbaland - YouTube


----------



## RandomDude

Adam Sandler - Love Stinks HD - YouTube


----------



## WorkingOnMe

http://youtu.be/-CCGYwqilok


----------



## Horizon

"I don't wanna talk about it" - Rod Stewart


----------



## LBHmidwest

i hate this song

let her go


----------



## Pbartender

The Beatles - Golden Slumbers / Carry That Weight / The End / Her Majesty - YouTube


----------



## Fenix

ne9907 said:


> Justin Timberlake - SexyBack (Director's Cut) ft. Timbaland - YouTube



 Way better than what I was going to say.


----------



## angelpixie

Faraway, So Close

Dave Matthews Band-The Best of What's Around w/ lyrics - YouTube

Hey, my friend, it seems your eyes are troubled
Care to share your time with me?
Would you say you're feeling low and so
A good idea would be to get it off your mind?

See you and me have a better time than most can dream of
Have it better than the best, so can we pull on through
Whatever tears at us, whatever holds us down
And if nothing can be done
We'll make the best of what's around

Turns out not where but who you're with that really matters, that really matters
And hurts not much when you're around, when you're around

And if you hold on tight to what you think is your thing
You may find you're missing all the rest
She ran up into the light, surprised
Her arms are open. Her minds eye is

Seeing things from a better side than most can dream of
On a clearer road I feel, oh, you could say she's safe.
Whatever tears at her, whatever holds her down
And if nothing can be done
She'll make the best of what's around

Turns out not where but what you think that really matters
That really matters, that really matters, that really matters, yeah

See you and me, have a better time than most can dream of
Have it better than the best, so can we pull on through
Whatever tears at us, whatever holds us down
And if nothing can be done
We'll make the best of what's around

Turns out not where, but who you're with that really matters, that really matters
And hurts not much when you're around, when you're around, hey-la-la

(Huh-huh, hey-la)
(Huh-huh, hey-la)
(Huh-huh, hey-la)
(Huh-huh, hey-la, hey-la)
(Huh-huh, hey-la)
(Huh-huh, hey-la)
(Huh-huh, hey-la)
(Huh-huh, hey-la, hey-la)
(Huh-huh, hey-la)
(Huh-huh, hey-la)
(Huh-huh, hey-la) we'll make the best of what's around
(Huh-huh, hey-la, hey-la)
(Huh-huh, hey-la) hold on
(Huh-huh, hey-la)
(Huh-huh, hey-la) the best of what's around
(Huh-huh, hey-la, hey-la)
(Huh-huh, hey-la) hold on
(Huh-huh, hey-la)
(Huh-huh, hey-la) the best of what's around
(Huh-huh, hey-la, hey-la)


----------



## EnjoliWoman

I hate anything Beatles. Ex was 12 years older and grew up at the tail end of the Beatles era. I didn't like them when I was married to him and I ESPECIALLY don't like then now that I'm divorced from him.


----------



## Dollystanford

Dead Kennedys - Viva Las Vegas


----------



## angelpixie

For you, Dolly --








Heaven or Las Vegas - Cocteau Twins - YouTube


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up

What's up- 4 non blondes


----------



## angelpixie

Sixpence None The Richer - Kiss Me (Official HQ) - YouTube


----------



## angelpixie

For the TAMers lucky enough to have someone on this Friday/Valentine's Day:

The Cure - "Friday I'm In Love" (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## ne9907

irreplaceable beyonce lyrics - YouTube


----------



## FeministInPink

This is touching a nerve, in a very positive way right now:

FROZEN - Let It Go Sing-along | Official Disney HD - YouTube

I think this is my new theme song!


----------



## Chuck71

The System - Don't Disturb This Groove - YouTube


----------



## indiecat

Did someone already pick 'Highway to Hell' AC/DC ?


----------



## angelpixie

Even if they did, indiecat, you can pick it, too. This thread is about YOUR life, right now. So, go for it.


----------



## vi_bride04

Bastille - Pompeii - YouTube

Oh where do we begin?
The rubble or our sins?
Oh oh where do we begin?
The rubble or our sins?


----------



## Freak On a Leash

All I want is a little of the good life...

The Good Life..Three Days Grace. It's my anthem. :smthumbup:

The Good Life by Three Days Grace- Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Chuck71

2 Live Crew-We Want Some ***** - YouTube


----------



## Adeline

One More Night by Maroon 5


----------



## RandomDude

Travie McCoy: Need You [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube

I know its not your fault, but I'm a locked door
And inside I'm a mess by someone before
And I wish that I, I could find a key
To unlock all the things that you want us to be
Let me open up and start again,
But there's a safe around my heart
I don't know how to let you in,
And that's what keeps us apart
And that's why I need time


----------



## pidge70

Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train with lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Chuck71

Eagles - Take It To The Limit - YouTube

Eagles @ Atlanta......tonite!


----------



## angelpixie

UNKLE - Follow Me Down - YouTube (NSFW)


----------



## Pbartender

Wham! - Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go - YouTube


----------



## angelpixie

The Beatles "I'm so tired" - YouTube

Paul Simon - St. Judy's Comet + Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## evolver

I'm resurrecting this thread and this song. It's really resonating with me tonight. 

Wolfsheim - once in a lifetime
http://youtu.be/WkGGi_uUaPc

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------

